# 2Rupees, Clayton Vic



## TheCraft (1/9/21)

Really great beer and doing takeaways during lockdown; pretty busy last Friday night just with those pickup up takeaways!


----------



## Snowdog (24/4/22)

I like these guys. Prefer to have beer on site as their canned product was somewhat hit & miss.
Lovely rectangle pizzas! Close to home and its always nice to have one with a couple of their pale ales as we sit outside and make up stories of how the wrecked cars next door got into their current state.


----------



## TheCraft (14/5/22)

Snowdog said:


> I like these guys. Prefer to have beer on site as their canned product was somewhat hit & miss.
> Lovely rectangle pizzas! Close to home and its always nice to have one with a couple of their pale ales as we sit outside and make up stories of how the wrecked cars next door got into their current state.



They used to have a Cannulator and canned off the tap - more of a takeaway option but through that worked quite well.


----------



## Snowdog (10/7/22)

TheCraft said:


> They used to have a Cannulator and canned off the tap - more of a takeaway option but through that worked quite well.


They didn't keep that well as the last couple were flat. Was nice for the first couple days thugh.


----------

